# Sticky  2011 Rick "Misfit" Seevers Memorial Crappie Tournament - Registration



## ShakeDown

CLICK HERE TO REGISTER​ 

OGF is proud to announce the 2nd Annual Rick Seevers Memorial Crappie Tournament registration is LIVE!​ 
We'll be at *Delaware Lake on Saturday, April 30th* and once again the notorious Misfit drain plug will be presented to the winners (along with a fat paycheck!) to honor Rick, and carry on the memories we've shared with him as a friend, moderator, and fisherman.​ 
Microspoons and Land Big Fish are back as event sponsors, as well as Rob's Guide Service to provide participants with door prizes and your morning coffee.​ 
Registration is limited to 60 teams, and this event always fills QUICK we suggest you register ASAP before it fills.​ 
Click HERE to register and read the rules, and keep an eye on the thread in The Lounge for up to date roster additions and announcements. Good luck, happy registering and we will see you in April!!!!​


----------



## ShakeDown

Test bump...


----------

